# Service for house on pilings



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Have a customer building a new house at the Jersey shore.House is to be raised
eight feet on pilings. Has anyone done one of these raised houses? There will be no walls at ground level ,only the pilings. Where do we install meter? having trouble getting thru to the utility co. (atlantic city elec.) .Doesn't seem right 
that meter would go on a piling.Will also have a main disconnect next to meter since there will be some distance to service panel.Anyone been doing these ? Thanks for any help.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know much about New Jersey flood zone rules, but I have done plenty of pole houses along the beaches here. Used to be we could just mount the meter mains on one of the poles at usual mounting height, now the builder has to add a readily accessible platform above the flood plane height so the meter can be located up there.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mjjg92 said:


> Have a customer building a new house at the Jersey shore.House is to be raised eight feet on pilings. Has anyone done one of these raised houses? There will be no walls at ground level ,only the pilings. Where do we install meter? having trouble getting thru to the utility co. (atlantic city elec.) .Doesn't seem right that meter would go on a piling.Will also have a main disconnect next to meter since there will be some distance to service panel.Anyone been doing these ? Thanks for any help.


 First off determine your flood elevation. You must be one foot above base flood, no matter where that lands. I have some meters 14 ft off the ground. Some times it's better to just leave the service where it is and just have a platform built. Atlantic city electric is requiring a stair platform for any meter over 6 ft off the ground What we have been doing is building a box off the bottom of the house for the meter. I will post a pic when I get back to the office. Either that or put the meter on the breakaway wall if they are enclosing the underneath. Also Atlantic City Electric has specific meter pans and you can only use a 200 amp meter pan. I use the sq d meter/disco combo, it's on their approved list and since it's all one piece you meter platform does not have to be so big.

I am doing one right now. The meter will be nine ft off the ground.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are a few


----------



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks robnj772. Is that a plywood backer board you have meter mounted to ?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mjjg92 said:


> Thanks robnj772. Is that a plywood backer board you have meter mounted to ?


No you can use plywood but we use the cement board, just because that is what is usually readily available on site.

It's what the breakaway enclosure of every house is sheathed with


----------



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay thanks again. Would be interested in seeing other raised house services if you have any other pics.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

mjjg92 said:


> Okay thanks again. Would be interested in seeing other raised house services if you have any other pics.


I don't take many pics, I will take pics of the one I am doing tomorrow


----------

